# Directv on Demand



## Art1 (May 16, 2007)

I am fairly new at this--in layman's terms what do I need to by to go wireless, how do I connect it in simple language. Also why can't I see Channel 1000 after the download this am? Question 2, how do you "hide" the SD channels without deleting them? Thanks!


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

Art1 said:


> I am fairly new at this--in layman's terms what do I need to by to go wireless, how do I connect it in simple language. Also why can't I see Channel 1000 after the download this am? Question 2, how do you "hide" the SD channels without deleting them? Thanks!


Ther are several ways that you can do this.

Wireless:
1) Wireless Router hooked up to you Cable/DSL/Internet Modem.
2) Wireless Network adapter, since the usb port is not for use other than esata, you will need one of these Linksys Wireless Game Adapter

You could also run an ethernet cable to your wired/wireless router if that is feasible.

The last optionis to do what is known as powerline networking. This iswhen you buy 2 powerline network adapers that plug into you wall power socket and you can connect to a router that way. This technology is fairly new and I have never tried it yet, but some I have spoken to have had success with this method. See this link Linksys Powerline Adapters This way you can use the powerlines in your home/office/apt to connect to your newtok without drilling holes, etc.


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

I've got a 2wire wired/wireless modem that serves my network. I've got two laptops wirelessly connected to it as well as an Apple ITV and a desktop that is hardwired.
I've got no connection at this point between my network and the HR20.

Am I going to need a router attached to the modem? If so, or not, how do I get the HR20 to talk to the network?

It looks to me, viewing the network settings on the HR20, that the easiest way, since I already have a wireless network, is to connect a Wireless Network Adapter via Ethernet cable to the HR20. Any recommendations? Once I get that handshake, should I be good to go?

Thanx


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

politzer said:


> I've got a 2wire wired/wireless modem that serves my network. I've got two laptops wirelessly connected to it as well as an Apple ITV and a desktop that is hardwired.
> I've got no connection at this point between my network and the HR20.
> 
> Am I going to need a router attached to the modem? If so, or not, how do I get the HR20 to talk to the network?
> ...


If you purchase a Linksys game adapter as I mentioned in the post above you you should be fine...or youcan do the powerline networking adapter as outlined in the post above


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

turbo_oasis said:


> If you purchase a Linksys game adapter as I mentioned in the post above you you should be fine...or youcan do the powerline networking adapter as outlined in the post above


I've got the WNA connected, per the HR20 I've got a network connection to the Internet, and I've got a On Demand command on the Menu bar - but it won't respond.

What's next?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

politzer said:


> I've got the WNA connected, per the HR20 I've got a network connection to the Internet, and I've got a On Demand command on the Menu bar - but it won't respond.
> 
> What's next?


You need to just wait now for DirecTV to activate you now. It could take a few days but it looks like they have been activating people a lot faster lately.


----------



## Fusion2525 (Sep 9, 2006)

I need help to connect my hr20 to the Internet I have desktop pc is hard wired. The PC is on one side of the room and the hr20 is on the other side. My pc is connect to a Bell south Westell DSL Router. How do I do the connections?


----------



## Fusion2525 (Sep 9, 2006)

Fusion2525 said:


> I need help to connect my hr20 to the Internet I have desktop pc is hard wired. The PC is on one side of the room and the hr20 is on the other side. My pc is connect to a Bell south Westell DSL Router. How do I do the connections?


connect my hr20 to the Internet with a Netgear Wall-Plugged Ethernet Bridge


----------

